
Open Infrastructure Map - fanf2
https://openinframap.org
======
n-exploit
Now let's overlay this with heat maps that represent investment over time.

------
ravedave5
This is really cool. There is a gas powerplan near my house I had no idea
existed. The size of a gas powerplant vs coal is crazy too.

------
craftyguy
Why does a web-based map 'need' webgl in order to display _anything_?
openstreetmap.org (and even google's map thing) work perfectly fine without
it, what makes this an exception?

~~~
breakingcups
At a first guess, I'd say manpower.

